# Has YOUR Fish Been To A Concert?



## IAmMocha (May 12, 2012)

Yo yo yo, it's Mocha here. This is just a pic of my backstage with my boys One Direction at their concert in Auckland.

Check it out! *Oh and make sure you check me out on facebook!:lol:* Just got signed up with Kanye West so lots of exclusive pictures will be coming straight to you! 

Ladies, don't hold back.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL, XD i don't know who one direction is but it looks funny


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

i <3 one direction. lol.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

lol cute. i was like "dont tell me someone put their fish in a tiny tank and actually took him to a concert." xD


----------



## nicebear24 (May 7, 2012)

lol I am a fan of one direction, I really like their songs


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

djembekah said:


> lol cute. i was like "dont tell me someone put their fish in a tiny tank and actually took him to a concert." xD


i was too. lol.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

look at one song ..... you wouldn't want to know my reply :\ am more of a hard metal person (yes, a 14 year old that doesn't like hip-hop or things like that {besides Michael Jaskon XD})


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Just wanted to point out that there are some things on that Facebook link that aren't necessarily family friendly. This is a family friendly forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Just wanted to point out that there are some things on that Facebook link that aren't necessarily family friendly. This is a family friendly forum.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


true but it doesn't matter (kinda) it's not like it is IN the forum


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

.......whut.......


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

finnfinnfriend said:


> .......whut.......


:rofl: love this response :-D


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> look at one song ..... you wouldn't want to know my reply :\ am more of a hard metal person (yes, a 14 year old that doesn't like hip-hop or things like that {besides Michael Jaskon XD})


A 14 year old with taste. This (almost) 24 year old approves.


----------



## thebroadenthusiast (Dec 29, 2011)

why is he banned?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm going to guess because of that horrible FB page. 
Those poor fish. Keeping the male and female together? Ugh.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lilyth88 said:


> A 14 year old with taste. This (almost) 24 year old approves.


thanks :-D hehe

i think it could be a temporary ban :-?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Is that a real band? Looks like Justin Beiber on the right....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

One Direction ugh.

Back to hardstyle techno and jumpstyle. I absolutely hate mainstream music.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Ha! My boys are jealous. Now I'm going to have to take them to a concert this summer.


----------



## thebroadenthusiast (Dec 29, 2011)

Indie & Indie Folk is where it's at.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

imagine you guys taking 9 betta's to a concert :lol: , this reminds me, I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED THE EVANESCENCE CONCERT!!!! D: there my fav band! 
i hate "normal" teenager music, it's digust me >-> sorry if i offended anyone, i just don't like justin bieber, one direction, never shout never, rihanna, beyonce, etc or any raps either >.>
i like old linkin park, evanescence, dragon force, pearl jam, flyleaf, etc


----------



## thebroadenthusiast (Dec 29, 2011)

Linkin park!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Love Evanescence! If you like them check out Within Temptation - the original Evanescence.  I love them very muchly. 

I was working at a kids' disco as a dance leader the other day and heard my first One Direction song. I was impressed by the maturity of their voices, though their songs aren't my usual music diet.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> imagine you guys taking 9 betta's to a concert :lol: , this reminds me, I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED THE EVANESCENCE CONCERT!!!! D: there my fav band!
> i hate "normal" teenager music, it's digust me >-> sorry if i offended anyone, i just don't like justin bieber, one direction, never shout never, rihanna, beyonce, etc or any raps either >.>
> i like old linkin park, evanescence, dragon force, pearl jam, flyleaf, etc



Those aren't exactly metal, but they're better than Bieber, etc.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I used to be heavy into the indie rock scene. But it's so much work to keep track of everything. I like Phantom Planet, This Providence, Bright Eyes<33, and local music.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Toneshifterz, Coone, Zatox, Deadmau5, Headhunterz, D-Block and Ste-Fan, Patrick Jumpen, Eiffel 65 for techno.

Linkin Park, Evanescence, Relient K, Tech N9ne, Daddy Yankee, Lucenzo, Plan B, Zion y Lennox for everything else.

The only mainstream I like is one of Rihanna's albums (Rated R).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

MrV you said you hate mainstream!
DeadMau5 is one of the most mainstream things where I am.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Deadmau5 is mainstream but I've been listening to him for years (way before he got really famous). He's one of the few people who deserve to be mainstream and famous lol.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

djembekah said:


> lol cute. i was like "dont tell me someone put their fish in a tiny tank and actually took him to a concert." xD



Haha for some reason i thought so too!:lol:

Really cute!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, I spose. Kind of creeps me out still. He closed for the Juno awards though and it was pretty cool from what I saw on tv. xD


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Relient K? MrV, I love you.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i kinda like disturbed, and a little of Korn ;p


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lilyth88 said:


> Those aren't exactly metal, but they're better than Bieber, etc.


i forgot the other one's, which band was it that play "paralyze"? that's an awesome song too;-)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bombalurina said:


> Relient K? MrV, I love you.


I was dragged to one of their concerts and then I was like "PLAY MORE I NEVER WANT TO LEAVE!!"


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> :rofl: love this response :-D


Thank you...I found it appropriate....lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol, your welcome ;-)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> i forgot the other one's, which band was it that play "paralyze"? that's an awesome song too;-)


"Paralyzer" is Finger Eleven. I'm not sure if that's what you're referring to.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

YES YES finger eleven that's it! thanks


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I enjoy all sorts of music. Classical, conscious hip hop, goth metal, metal, alternative rock, folk, indie, DUBSTEP, opera.

I always come back to my classical music, though. I've never heard a voice that has one-upped a nicely-played piano or violin.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

inareverie85 said:


> I enjoy all sorts of music. Classical, conscious hip hop, goth metal, metal, alternative rock, folk, indie, DUBSTEP, opera.
> 
> I always come back to my classical music, though. I've never heard a voice that has one-upped a nicely-played piano or violin.


+1. I love piano music.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Someone has to do something with the backstreet boys. PLEASE tell me someone here is a Backstreet Boy/ N'Sync fan!! XD


----------



## quilla (Apr 25, 2012)

Mocha, you're the hottest one!


----------

